# easy turbo 350 transmission question



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

I have a turbo 350 transmission. I'm wondering about the shifter linkage and which position is park on the lever. one side feels like it locks into a position, where the other end seems like it's in 1st gear and no notch to keep it in gear. I'm guessing that the locked in of the further direction is PARK correct? I'm starting to get further along in my build but it will definitely take some time. boxes are piling up faster than I can get them installed.

:lol:


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

locked position is Park.


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

thank you sir, just wanted to verify.


----------

